# [VLC] installation et gnome

## zerros

Bonjour,

Je voudrai installer vlc. Jusqu'à présent sur mes gentoo, je pouvais installer vlc sans avoir à installer des dépendances gnome.

Là je suis sur u nouveau pc, et je me rends compte que je ne peux pas installer vlc sans installer des composants gnome;

Or je tourne sur i3 sans gnome, et je ne voudrai pas devoir installer gnome en plus, même si je ne le démarre jamais.

ce sont les notifications qui ont besoin de gnome apparemment.

Y a t il une super astuce que je ne connais pas pour installer vlc sans gnome ?

----------

## ghoti

Salut,

Utilises-tu un profil gnome ? Autrement dit, /etc/portage/make.profile/  pointe sur quoi ?

Sinon, il suffit en principe de désactiver le USEFLAG gnome au niveau du paquet vlc.

----------

## zerros

Il pointe sur desktop. J'ai déjà essayé les use flags -gnome, mais il m'a sorti d'autres warning.

Bon, je vais mettre en standby les installations car je viens d'apprendre à l'instant que ma boite va récupérer

les disque SATA pour mettre du SSD à la place. Etant donné que je ne suis qu'au début de l'installation de mon poste,

je referai une installation fraiche en ssd et j'en profiterai pour passer en systemd par la même occasion.

Je re-teste ça d'ici la semaine prochaine.

Merci en tout cas.

----------

